
My Early Career Crisis (2014 – 2015) - a_bonobo
https://yihui.name/en/2018/02/career-crisis/
======
andyonthewings
It is a reflection of an open source (R) developer's experience during and
after his completion of his Ph.D.

I can relate a lot since I also did a Ph.D. and have been contributing to an
open source programming language (Haxe). I even also got an open source remote
job right after graduate as he did. I share the same struggle of
procrastination and the problem of lack of communication. To me, it feels like
finding another me in a parallel world.

